# 2006 Lund Transom Issues



## capt j-rod

Just a heads up guys. My buddy and I just bought a 2006 20' Alaskan. 2/3 of the transom was completely gone. Looked like potting soil rather than plywood. If you own a lund you should check under the aluminum cap. Chances are it wasn't sealed and it is gone. Easy fix, new transom this time it will be marine wood sealed in west systems epoxy and my grandchildren will enjoy it. 
Rather disappointing that the #1 super aluminum boat mfg can't spring for quality materials or some 5200. Yes it was probably under warranty if you want to wait 12 weeks (entire spring walleye season) and you want to have the same problem in 5 years. Be sure to check yours. They didn't seal any of the bolts or the cap. I guess $20 worth of 5200 is not in the purchase price of $30k.


----------



## freyedknot

hard to believe a lund that bad already, could the transom have been drilled for a kicker or other add ons and not sealed properly? either way i feel your pain.


----------



## Hetfieldinn

Seems I'm hearing more and more complaints on Lunds these days. I've heard numerous rotting transom stories lately.


----------



## capt j-rod

transducer holes were sealed. Motor holes were sealed. ALL Factory through hull penetrations went unsealed. entire transom cap was wet. hopefully a new owner will catch this and seal theirs before the rot monsters set in.


----------



## Shortdrift

Lund quality as well as gaurantee service has been on a downhill slope since Brunswick purchased it. I understand that they have also revised the stringer system which was the heart of the hull toughness. Brunswick is a motor company ( Mercury ) and I understand that all the Merc's 70HP and under are now manufactured in,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,you guessed it,,,,,,,,CHINA.


----------



## Whaler

My buddy had to replace the wood in his 18 foot Slyvan transom two years ago. It was rotting and allowing the transom to flex. He did it himslef and replaced it with marine plywood which he sealed. It is fine now.


----------



## bluegilla killa

better check out the floor too while your at it!


----------



## bountyhunter

WOW!! my 1993 lund proV is solid as a rock . theres a hole lot of motor back there . glad you found your problem before it ripped loose.


----------



## bluegilla killa

bountyhunter said:


> WOW!! my 1993 lund proV is solid as a rock . theres a hole lot of motor back there . glad you found your problem before it ripped loose.


garage kept? min hrs? glad you have had good luck bud!


----------



## da-animal

Shortdrift said:


> Lund quality as well as gaurantee service has been on a downhill slope since Brunswick purchased it. I understand that they have also revised the stringer system which was the heart of the hull toughness. Brunswick is a motor company ( Mercury ) and I understand that all the Merc's 70HP and under are now manufactured in,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,you guessed it,,,,,,,,CHINA.


as far as i know 40hp and under mercs are made by tohatsu, which are made by nissan.....100 percent japanese-these are the new 4 strokes


----------



## Hetfieldinn

It's the other way around. Nissan does not make any motors. They put their name on Tohatsu motors. Any Mercury motor 30 hp and less is made by Tohatsu. The 40, 50, and 60hp mercury motors are made in their factory in China. Everything over 60 hp is manufactured in their Wisconsin plant.


----------



## Shortdrift

bountyhunter said:


> WOW!! my 1993 lund proV is solid as a rock . theres a hole lot of motor back there . glad you found your problem before it ripped loose.


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Quality boat back then. That was "BB" "Before Brunswick"


----------



## capt j-rod

Sorry guys been in the garage for obvious reasons. Lund design quality is still there. Lund installation and assembly practices are s$%t. None of the screws, bolts, or scupper tubes were sealed. Cheap non-marine plywood is used throughout. Very dissapointing. Labor costs are exactly the same, this is just nickel dime corporate american BS. our new transom is white oak, soaked in CPES penetrating epoxy, sandwiched and glued together with 3m 5200, All penetrations are properly sealed. 2 additional 1/4" thick aluminum plates were put behind the motor and across the transom well to tie it all together. Total materials bill... $300! Total labor... 2 guys 24 hours each! This could all be prevented at the factory for $150. Anyone paying $30,000 for this rig would gladly pay $30,150 not to have to replace a 5 year old transom. Warranty is of no value if they put the same cheap wood back in with the poor installation that they call "LUND QUALITY"!!! end of rant sorry!


----------



## bountyhunter

sounds like a first class repair your good to go, and you,ll not worry about that job coming apart. thanks for the great report on how to do it right.


----------



## capt j-rod

Look up the term "yamamerc" this is what we actually have for power. It seems that the original 4-stroke mercury brunsjunk was so bad that they bought yamaha motors and put mercury lower units on until they got the verado right (still questionable). Smaller motors are tohatsu that really enjoy a great reputation. Always remember... Brunswick can't build a good bowling ball, what the hell makes you think they can design boats and motors? (yes I know I own one...) 

Standing by for the satanic Boston Whaler cult members to begin the bashing of this thread.


----------



## Ozdog

Wood rots, but an 06 dang that's crazy. I didn't realize Brunswick bought out Lund. They must have quite the corner on the market these days.

I like to buy old al boats & fix them, I always coat new wood with epoxy fiberglass resin, bullet proof.


----------



## K gonefishin

bountyhunter said:


> WOW!! my 1993 lund proV is solid as a rock . theres a hole lot of motor back there . glad you found your problem before it ripped loose.


How do you know for sure though? My buddy has a 95 tyee that had its transom completely rot out. Unless you pull you end caps and really see what's going on you have no idea. Do you think Lund used extra special care or processes while building YOUR boat? Don't think so.

Just another reason why to not buy a boat with wood in it. 


Posted from my iPad


----------



## da-animal

Hetfieldinn said:


> It's the other way around. Nissan does not make any motors. They put their name on Tohatsu motors. Any Mercury motor 30 hp and less is made by Tohatsu. The 40, 50, and 60hp mercury motors are made in their factory in China. Everything over 60 hp is manufactured in their Wisconsin plant.


not to argue with you het, but it changed tohatsu is making mercury outboards 40 hp and less now, maybe it was 30hp and less before, but now its 40 hp and less, and did not know that nissan did not make outboards, i thought tohatsu put there stickers on nissan, guess i was wrong


----------



## bluegilla killa

capt j-rod said:


> Sorry guys been in the garage for obvious reasons. Lund design quality is still there. Lund installation and assembly practices are s$%t. None of the screws, bolts, or scupper tubes were sealed. Cheap non-marine plywood is used throughout. Very dissapointing. Labor costs are exactly the same, this is just nickel dime corporate american BS. our new transom is white oak, soaked in CPES penetrating epoxy, sandwiched and glued together with 3m 5200, All penetrations are properly sealed. 2 additional 1/4" thick aluminum plates were put behind the motor and across the transom well to tie it all together. Total materials bill... $300! Total labor... 2 guys 24 hours each! This could all be prevented at the factory for $150. Anyone paying $30,000 for this rig would gladly pay $30,150 not to have to replace a 5 year old transom. Warranty is of no value if they put the same cheap wood back in with the poor installation that they call "LUND QUALITY"!!! end of rant sorry!


did you take any pics of this project? If so, it would be cool to see them posted for others to learn from , and i personally find boat projects rather interesting!


----------



## capt j-rod

sorry no pics. Saved a chunk to give to the local dealer that sold us a boat with a bad transom 2 weeks ago. I guess it happens, but this lund is no different than any other lund. Floors are good for now, but i figure they will be next. White oak is definately the way to go for structural. very rot resistant. I like to think we built a lifetime transom. i guess i was just dissapointed in lund for advertising one thing and manufacturing another.


----------



## Lundfish

This is friggin bs. I have a 2008 tyee that keeps breaking seats. I guess that's not Lund's fault. If I find a rotted transom I'm not going to be happy. The thing is outside 9 months out of the year with a cover in it, on a trailer.


----------



## bountyhunter

HEY HET before you open mouth think first. before I had my merc 115 opti put on the DEALER said it would be smart to check out the transom so they DID. that was a well known dealer close by.


----------



## Papascott

bountyhunter said:


> HEY HET before you open mouth think first. before I had my merc 115 opti put on the DEALER said it would be smart to check out the transom so they DID. that was a well known dealer close by.


Hey Jim might want to reread who said what.


----------



## capt j-rod

The old tap with a hammer trick doesn't work with this application. I dont know if the tyee has the cast aluminum caps on the back corners but that is pretty easy to peek under. Best bet is to take a clamp near the scupper hole in the engine well and see if any black water oozes out. Had some extensive dry rot as well. It is a [email protected]#ch but the best is to lift the motor, pull out the bolts and probe the holes. Remove the trim cap across the transom and look there. If all is well then seal the hell out of as many penetrations that you can and use silicone to put the cap back down. 3m 5200 below the water line. Silicone anywhere you might need to go back to at a later date. Might be able to use a heater when it is open and watch for steam evaporating out. Ours was steaming quite a bit while we removed it with the propane heater pointed at it. Good luck!


----------



## bountyhunter

I do appoligies , I had a old timers monment after 65 I,m not responsable for my actions. my wife is. sorry.again.


----------



## K gonefishin

That's good someone checked. I guess you do know but how many people don't know and if you wouldn't have gotten a motor hung you still wouldn't know like many others. I want pouting off I was simply asking how do you know and you answered I hope I'm not as grumpy as you when I'm older geez

Sent from my DROID X2


----------



## OakLane

My buddies 2002 is a real turd.Transom rotted out 2 years ago.Floors replaced 4 years ago.Blows rivets like crazy.This boat is not used a lot,sits in barn out of weather.Terrible quality.Wish you luck with the 2006,not a great way to start with a new to you boat.


----------



## Marinette Sportfisherman




----------



## capt j-rod

yep, i canrelate to that pic... that ones nice must be an '08 lol


----------



## Marinette Sportfisherman

2002 Lund Alaskan SSV-20 bought new and its kept in garage 365 days and never left overnight in the elements without protection. When the top transom cap pops and you see brown liquid staining coming from the transom bolts big issue. I email lund and took numerous photos of the issues. If you look at the rotted transom you will see a corner piece in the btm right corner, they must have cut it wrong and you will see the little filler piece seperated since the corrugated fasteners rusted away. Transom, floors and gun boxes rotted.


----------



## bluegilla killa

Marinette Sportfisherman said:


>


you sending that back to lund with a nice letter?


----------



## Marinette Sportfisherman

bluegilla killa said:


> you sending that back to lund with a nice letter?


Hopefully they do a better job in the glass business.


----------



## capt j-rod

Loving that chalk board and sidewalk chalk. Looks like we have the same daycare center. We added thicker plates behind the motor and inside the motor well. Our boat also had the aerator pump leaking (badly) Installed by our super dealer that supposedly replaced it during their "3000 point super inspection". Apparently their guys don't look for rot, plumbing leaks, battery leaks with corrosive acid, or much of anything. I won't mention names of the dealer yet but it is not the local lund dealer on lake erie. Pretty disappointed so far. Good to see that there are at least two 20' alaskans with a good transom.


----------



## Marinette Sportfisherman

capt j-rod said:


> Loving that chalk board and sidewalk chalk. Looks like we have the same daycare center. We added thicker plates behind the motor and inside the motor well. Our boat also had the aerator pump leaking (badly) Installed by our super dealer that supposedly replaced it during their "3000 point super inspection". Apparently their guys don't look for rot, plumbing leaks, battery leaks with corrosive acid, or much of anything. I won't mention names of the dealer yet but it is not the local lund dealer on lake erie. Pretty disappointed so far. Good to see that there are at least two 20' alaskans with a good transom.



My buddy oaklane dropped it off so the little one can stay busy while i work on the boat. bwahahah she went 5 minutes without screaming "dad". The big issue i saw was the transom pocket does did not have any way to drain so i had water laying against the bare outside alum skim so i used a 2" wire wheel with an extension and got all the alum clean and sealed it with epoxy also. You will notice the strap on the starboard rear corner latched to the gun box and the 
hook plus the clamp to get the corner back in place, either the boat has some spring in it or the weak transom pulled the corners out of wack, starboard and port was the same.


----------

